# Sponsoring my husband



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am having a little trouble understanding the whole "sponsor you husband" process. I have lived in AD for almost 2 years. My Fiance and I are getting married in a few weeks and he recently accepted a position at the school I teach in. I was under the impression that my single overseas contract would change to a married overseas contract come 1st September (as all our paperwork would be in place for then) however, my Principal has told me otherwise. This would mean the company would continue to sponsor me as they have been and my husband will be issued with an entry visa and labour card only. He would be able to live with me in school provided accommodation. Would I be correct in saying that I have to arrange and pay for everything else; residence visa, medical cover etc??

I cannot get a straight answer from anyone so was hoping someone has been in a similar situation and could offer some advice.

I would also like an idea of how much this is going to cost us!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There are two ways for your husband to get a resident visa: (1) the employer sponsors him (in this case, the school), or (2) the spouse sponsors him (you). In general #1 is the more straightforward way, while a number of companies also encourage #2. I am not sure about AD, but it could be a bit difficult at times for a female to sponsor her husband, but hopefully it would not be an issue in your case.
Now if you indeed sponsor him (I am speaking from a Dubai perspective as I have no idea about AD sponsorship):
- for him to be legally able to work he needs a contract and labour card which the school is providing
- medical insurance either should be provided by the school to you and your family, or directly to him as an employment benefit (I think it is a legal requirement in AD). If the school is keeping quiet about it, ASK and negotiate
- the visa will be sponsored by you, so the cost has to be incurred by you, but in most cases the cost is reimbursed by the employer because in general the employer is supposed to sponsor you AND your family. If they are keeping quiet about it, again ask and negotiate. The cost of getting my wife's visa was about 2K, but this was in Dubai


----------

